# East Coast Earthquake



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am in NYC and didn't feel anything, but my wife back in NJ did.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Felt it in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Felt it just slightly in Hazleton PA. At first I thought it was just a train going by (tracks right outside my office building) but then realized there was no train.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Nothing in MA.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

“What the concern is, of course, is that this is a foreshock. If it’s a foreshock, then the worse is yet to come.”


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

http://xkcd.com/723/

i felt it in my office around union square in NYC. just a little tho- i was actually on the toilet. i thought it was just the effects of this new diet.

whats funny is port authority is in the upper part of my building and they evacuated. buncha pansies.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

"On Twitter, witnesses are saying that tremors have been felt as far north as Toronto, Canada."

Canadian members check in!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nope no quakes... and im just north of toronto


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, felt it strongly here in Maryland!..that cars and grounds were literally shaking....All of our neighbors came out!...pretty intense moment...luckily when I went back inside nothing happened to my fish tanks!..just a little water spilled on the carpet and tables!...it lasted for about 10 seconds or so...Damn, that is the second earthquake we've had in the last two years and they are *NOT* common around here.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Devastation in DC following the earthquake..


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

My friend Tandon felt it at the ravens practice facility during an interview and said the reporters just carried on like nothing was happening haha


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that devastation pic


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

bob351 said:


> that devastation pic


It's funny how the least little thing amuses you.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Da said:


> that devastation pic


It's funny how the least little thing amuses you.
[/quote]
Its that time of the month I presume?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

0S1R1S said:


> "On Twitter, witnesses are saying that tremors have been felt as far north as Toronto, Canada."
> 
> Canadian members check in!


I live in Toronto didnt feel anything.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope they got full coverage.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

if you notice, those cars had Virginia tags on them...the epicenter of the earthquake was in the capital of Richmond, VA and registered a 5.9 on the Richter scale....and so it was more than just a mild quake...I'm just glad that no major damage was done.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Im at work and I felt it, it was pretty strong!! I'm a little worried about my tank, can't check on it until 5:30


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

bob351 said:


> that devastation pic


It's funny how the least little thing amuses you.
[/quote]
Its that time of the month I presume?
[/quote]

no, it just wasn't that funny...it was something that a second grader would laugh at and I just thought that you were a little better than that...How would you have felt if that quake hit near your house (although it was minor and not major) and then a bookshelve or something similar fell over and landed on Winston and killed him?!..







...there is a time to joke and kid around like we normally do but never with a natural disaster regardless of the severity...Just keepin' it real my friend!..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Some might say Da' Manster was a bit,

Shooken up

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Guess this quake hit harder than the one that hit japan or haiti... people cant even laugh about this one. Why you only jumping on me anyways... i'm not the comedian this time just the guy laughing or did you think osirus was serious with that picture?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Some might say Da' Manster was a bit,
> 
> Shooken up
> 
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-


DT,

You would have loved it, bro!..the walls started shakin' and da' earth was quakin' and my mind was achin'!...actually it was kind of cool...I braced myself against the car...I was rather calm and collect because I was in an earthquake that hit a couple of years ago in Cyprus (where my mom lives)...anyhow, you should have seen my neighbors...they were terrified and scared stiff...on the other hand, like I said, after the ordeal was over, my only concern was my fish tanks and piranha!..I didn't give a damn about anything else!..


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Felt it in central Ohio. I was at a meeting and it felt like the floor was undulating and I couldn't read my laptop screen. Looked up, looked backed at my computer and still felt weird. Another coworker felt it and the rest thought we were nuts for a few minutes until someone got a text about it. Checked the USGS web site and sure enough it had just logged the quake in Virginia. I thought I was getting vertigo!


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

We felt it in Fredericton, New Brunswick... nothing crazy bad or anything but it was felt some


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

We felt it in Blainville, Quebec. Not much, but still.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

0S1R1S said:


> Devastation in DC following the earthquake..


Did any of the shampoo bottles get hurt?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe some lazy CVS employees threw all that sh*t on the floor and used the quake as an excuse...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

This just in: Californians visiting the East Coast reported a mouse fart.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I live in pittsburgh and didn't feel anything.. Right in downtown too.. Apparently others did though!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Didn't feel sh*t and I was outside when it apparently happened

I don't think I'm meant know what a earthquake feels like it's not fair









Da' chill bro this is nothing at all stop trying to act like it's bigger than it is.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Do you know how many tax dollars its going to cost to get somebody to put those 14 shampoo bottles back on the shelf?!?!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

My wife was in the office chair at home and said it was moving around with her in it and the fish tank was sloshing around. She thought the dog was messing with the chair, but the dog took off and hid in the closet upstairs.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> ^ Do you know how many tax dollars its going to cost to get somebody to put those 14 shampoo bottles back on the shelf?!?!


They called FEMA but unfortunately by the time they show up the shampoo will have expired.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Was at the hospital and felt nothing.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Piranha Dan said:


> ^ Do you know how many tax dollars its going to cost to get somebody to put those 14 shampoo bottles back on the shelf?!?!


They called FEMA but unfortunately by the time they show up the shampoo will have expired.








[/quote]

ZANG!!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheWayThingsR said:


> This just in: Californians visiting the East Coast reported a mouse fart.


Bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If you felt the quake in your city, open up a new window, go on google and pull up a map of said city and hold the F11 key.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Didn't feel anything in SC


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im in cleveland. felt nothing. but the highrises downtown had some movement on the upper floors i heard. they were showing lights swaying on the ceilings.

didnt even know it happened. i saw some of the videos from VA. they have some serious damage! crazy. not a common occurance around here. we usually get minor minor quakes once every few years that are nothing more then a 1.0-2.0 little tremor


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm in Pitt right now and I felt it, GF is still back home she said she felt it big time, thought the house got hit by something or our hot water heater blew up in the basement ha ha.. Pretty crazy stuff man! I was at a meeting when it went off and we thought it was something going on upstairs! Nothing devastating like that store with the bottles on the ground.. LOL thank god for that!!!


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I felt it big...I was in Berkeley Heights, NJ in a Kings grocery store. They have big 6'x6' windows all on the front of the store and I was amazed none of them ended up broken. The drop ceiling was kinda creepy too...everything was rattling up there


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

kove32 said:


> I live in pittsburgh and didn't feel anything.. Right in downtown too.. Apparently others did though!


I was in PItt to, not far from you man an I felt it. Wasn't huge but I felt it


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^sig worthy???


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

dunno what sig worthy means lol sorry man


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

MFNRyan said:


> dunno what sig worthy means lol sorry man


It's a P-Fury thing, Ryan!...what Muskie is trying to say is the way that last sentence came out, it was implying that you were touching and feeling c*ck!...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

BAH HA HA HA!!! I get it now.. wasn't huge but I felt it.. thats funny stuff man lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What can I say...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

TY da'MAN


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Found on the net....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I've been through several major quakes in California, 7.2 if I recall being the largest. 5.8 while seeming bad isn't much to me unless you've never felt one before. Ive slept through them at that scale.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

That's just it though, around here whatever quakes we get are barely enough to register on a seismometer, let alone be felt. Almost everyone that has felt a quake before is like you Frank, someone that's been on the west coast. To be honest though, if I was asleep, I probably wouldn't have woken up from it...


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

5.8??? you call that a quake... thats not a quake...... still waitin for the "big one" out here on the west coast last one we had was a "rolling" slip and made you feel like you were drunk it was crazy not big just so gentle made you feel drunk.


----------

